# AFI - NEED HELP



## Hoeks (Mar 31, 2006)

After giving up all my hope, I just got a phonecall from AFI for an Interview this Sunday. April 15 was their decision time...wow.

I NEVER had an interview before but I usually do real well with just being me and being relaxed. Anyway. I am asking for ANY hints, tips, suggestions that coould be useful to get this spot. 

It's for the Masters Directing programm.


----------



## NotaMono (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm probablly too late on this one, but the key terms you probablly want to drop in that interview are storytelling (Obviously), collaboration and sub-text.  The only other advice I would have would be to be yourself and be confident.  While most people who's interviews go "Great" get in, many admits that feel their interview goes "Terribly" still get in as well.  In other words, don't stress too much if it doesn't go according to plan.

Hope that helps!

Nota "In debt, but still alive" Mono


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 3, 2006)

it went real well

I mentioned I know austin schmidt and you. So if they ask you about me, just tell them u know me from the internet

every question went pretty good except that they saw my first cut of my film instead of the later ones I send to them...so I gave them a brand new reel and I hope they will take a look.

They seemed to appreciate a lot that I not only directed but Dpt a lot and worked as a gaffer/grip/electrician/AC on tens of movies.

We also had a great discussion about lukas moddyson, the swedish director

I dunno...I really have high hopes and I will be dissapointed if I dont get in...because I fell kinda in love with the campus haha

oh yea nota, they said you are a great student haha


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey, 

I actually remember both of you from a couple years ago when I would frequent this message board a little more; I still kind of haunt it. I had interview with a list of programs, didn't get into a single one and my interview two years ago with AFI was terrible”¦

I moved out to LA anyway, shot a couple new films got accepted into Columbia last year (only school I applied to), paid my deposit and got set to go”¦and then this depression hit me like a bomb shell”¦I really, really love LA now and I just couldn't see myself leaving (knew way too many people, had connections at post houses and such”¦couldn't leave and really only wanted to go to AFI. So it was the only place I applied to this year). Love NYC, but when you're home you're home. 

I had my director's program interview with AFI last Monday. I think it went really well this time around, I'd be surprised if I didn't get in (and if I don't it's not because I bombed my interview this time, it'd probably be because of my film; I know there's a lot of talented people trying to get in). 

I only “bombed” one part in particular”¦we were in one of the professor's offices (I think it was McBride's, but it could have been Markham's) and he had pictures of classic directors hanging around the wall. Now, I know my directors just fine, but I couldn't tell you what a lot of them looked like in person (namely Fritz Lang, Truffaut, as an older man, not when he was younger, and David Lean).  

They didn't give me hard time or anything, but a felt pretty stupid because my undergrad film school was more theory based. And our conversation before was about my own personal film snob hero Robert Bresson. 

I really want to get in a lot now, I'm still obsessive about film, but I've been trying real hard not to obsess about the admissions process for school anymore”¦I'm more worried about the debt I'm gonna have if I do get in...but I'm sure this last week is going to be brutal. 

Good luck”¦

“Peace is but a breath away...” 

-The chick who opened her legs in Basic Instinct


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 4, 2006)

ha awesome. I hope we both get in

I count every day. If something will break me it is my portfolio. I updated it yesterday and asked them nicely to take another look and it is much better now.

They actually asked me whoch other school I applied to and I told them AFI was the only choice and they were surprised and said looks like you really want to get into it...might be a good sign, might be a bad sign...ah well..no need to think too much about it


----------



## MiR (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I've been reading this message board alot lately and felt like I should finally get in on this whole admission process lament session. 

In any event, I've applied to AFI, USC, UCLA, NYU, Columbia, UTexas and FSU. I've had interviews with AFI and FSU and think that AFI is definetly my first choice, but FSU doesn't sound too shabby for what you pay.

I just got accepted to USC for Spring 07 today, and am still very anxious to hear back from AFI and FSU. The others have all been either rejections or wait-list. 

I am not really sure how my interview with AFI went, it was my first interview of any sort, and  I found it a bit intimidating. Gill Dennis - one of the writers of Walk the Line - interviewed me. FSU went alot smoother I thought, but I still hope that I get into AFI.

I am still only an undergrad at Cornell University so I think that the fact that I am so young has been a great detriment to me so far, but I am hoping I get lucky. 

I just wanted to ask you Hoeks, did they tell you any reason why they were interviewing you so late? I got informed of my interview mid-late Feb and had my interview early March. A friend of mine in the directing program told me they don't always accept 28, and sometimes only take 15-20, so I figured that they must not have found enough applicants they felt were qualified . If that is the case I wonder how that fares for me. In any event good luck to all, I hope we all get in.


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 4, 2006)

MiR - That was the one thing I thought was weird when I had my interview this year; when I interviewed two years ago, it was around March 10th, this year it was March 28th”¦your assumption might be right about the supplemental interviews, but I'd look at it as a good thing if you had your interview earlier”¦ did you have yours in Maryland? That's where I had mine in 2004 (with Gil Dennis too, thought he was a good guy, but I definitely felt like my interview (for both Screenwriting and Directing that year) was a disaster.


----------



## MiR (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey DB- Yeah it was in Silver Spring. Gill was a great guy, I also met with Joe Petricca. I thought my interview could have been a disaster, I don't think it was easy by any means, but I think I handled it as well as I possibly could have given that it was my first interview and I had to get over the initial butterflies. No point in dwelling over the specifics now, but just out of curiousity  what made you think yours went poorly the first time? Or for Hoeks- what made you feel like yours went great?

I don't mean to pry, I am just curious.


----------



## Smit-Dawg (Apr 4, 2006)

MiR - What kinds of questions did they ask you in your FSU interview?  Also, who were the faculty members interviewing you?  I have an interview for the BFA program at FSU this week and I'm a bit nervous about it.  Thanks.


----------



## Gohanto (Apr 4, 2006)

Just curious, but what do they look at for the graduate program at AFI? Just curiousity. I'm an acoustical engineering student who makes films for fun and I've always been rather curious at film students. What does that portfolio I saw mentioned consist of? Like just a list of films worked on, or DVDs with a lot of your films on them?


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 5, 2006)

first of all, receiving an interview early might be a very good thing. I am actually wondering why I got one in april...definitely not because my portfolio was great. I would not worry at all.

Well I had a good feeling after the interview because I answered all the questions easily and the whole thing seemed more like a chat than anything else. I could have asked more questions about the program probably. We had a nice chat about Lukas Moodyson and his films, we talked a bit about my past and they seemed to like it that I crewed in almost every position before and that I did not only Direct at NYU but also Shot, Gaffed, Gripped, Produced and what not.


I might also be entirely wrong. I do not have too much experience with interviews and just hope that I get in. I love the school and I could not imagine to go anywhere else.

To adress Gohanto's issue: The portfolio is an essay and a film of yours or anything film related that shows your skills as a storyteller.  I do think they prefer a short film.


Why do you guys think your interview went not too well? I know, there might be no need to discuss such things but that is all we have to do to survive the next 10 days.


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 5, 2006)

The timing of the interview could be a location thing too ”¦the one I had in Silver Spring a couple years ago was early as well”¦can't really say exactly why I felt like my interview went really bad the first time (2004), but I guess it's the same as when you're trying to talk to someone you're attracted to and you can't really tell “why” their not digging your game, you just know they don't ”¦I gave them way too much exposition for my film (they're smart people and it probably seem condescending for a twenty-one year old to assume they didn't get something)”¦and as clichÃ©d as this sounds, I worried too much about what I thought they wanted to hear instead of what I wanted to say”¦ 

This time I felt like it was really more of a conversation, too”¦it was funny because the questions seemed really similar to the first time and I had in my own nerdy way already played out a million times what I would have said if I got a second chance. And I did, so I did”¦every film school interview I had, I knew if I got in or not the moment it ended”¦this is really the first time, I'm at a loss”¦I think the Interview went about as good as it could go”¦but as NotaMono alluded to; I really think it comes down to the portfolio and if they feel like you'd be good for the program. I think interviewers probably even find students with really good films and terrible interviews a little endearing”¦the only real thing that freaked me out was that last time I interviewed for both the Screenwriting and Directing and didn't even get wait listed for either. They definitely interview an enough people”¦but like you said, no more worrying about it anymore”¦we'll all know by next Friday.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 5, 2006)

My weakness will be the portfolio IF they wont take a second look at my updated portfolio I handed in a day after the interview.

First portfolio: first rough cut of my thesis (terrible)

last portfolio: locked cut and MUCh better. (www.nightfallsfilm.com)


----------



## ShawnW (Apr 6, 2006)

Is anybody else waiting to hear back from AFI about screenwriting? I interviewed in Maryland in mid-March and thought it went well from a friendliness/casual/funny perspective, but maybe not as well from a "let me prove to you I can write" perspective. Phone calls on April 14 for everyone who got in, right?


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 7, 2006)

So I heard. Phone call or mail response?

We need to stop talking about this, it gets unbearable.


by the way NOTA, in case you need crew for an AFI film, I am pretty much around all the time and can help you in any department (experience as Gaffer, AC, DP and what not with 35mm).

I am waiting for my car and I got plenty of time to work on anything really.


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 11, 2006)

Don't want to crush or make anyone feel nervous or anything (cause I don't got all the info), but in the past I wanted to know whatever information I could get as quick as I could get it...I got my call last night from AFI for the directing program; I'm assuming they'll be calling over the next couple days, because I missed the call last night, returned the call and they called back again today...they're sending the official letters at the end of the week, no more information at the moment; good luck if you're still waiting and congrats if you gotta a call too...


----------



## MiR (Apr 11, 2006)

DB- you got a call yesterday as in Monday? Wow, much earlier than the 14th (the date they told me they were calling). Just out of curiousity around what time did they call you? (I am assuming that your in PST)
 I hope that haven't made all their calls yet..
In any event, I am taking it that the phone call means your in! Congratulations! 
I am a nervous wreck, I can't wait to hear. Whatever happens at least I have USC to fall back on. Though I still have yet to hear from FSU. I'll keep you guys posted as soon as I hear.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 11, 2006)

CONGRATS!

That just mae me supernervous


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 11, 2006)

I got the call about 4 o'clock yesterday (LA Time) and about 10 o'clock today. I was called by one of the professors (Markham)that I interviewed with, so I'm assuming it's really going to be up to a specific professor for when they decide to make their calls (I can't see one professor calling everybody, so I'm sure they'll be calling all week. And I'm assuming the university might be closed on Friday).


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 11, 2006)

> Originally posted by Hoeks:
> CONGRATS!
> 
> That just mae me supernervous



Thanks...and good luck.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 11, 2006)

Mhh I am so terrible with names...was Markham a white bearded person or a guy with short hair and glasses?

Why do I ask this? I guess so time passes quicker until Friday...


----------



## MiR (Apr 11, 2006)

I am with you man. At least come Friday we will know..everyminute I am just praying the phone is going to ring with a "restricted" number (that's what showed up the last two times I got calls)..


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 11, 2006)

Same here. I had a great feeling after the interview but what will kill me is the film I send in. It is my NYu Thesis but they got the december version (first cut) which was awfull...I supplied them with the recent cut which is way better but I am unsure if they will take another look at it.

www.nightfallsfilm.com

Oh well...I guess I am looking for reasons now but it is still open.


----------



## ShawnW (Apr 13, 2006)

Has anyone else heard anything yet about AFI? And for those of you who have applied before or know more, is there a chance the rejection letter would come in the mail tomorrow, or does it seem to come later?


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 13, 2006)

Tomorrow is the day so they told me. I am expecting a rejection letter by now but I still have some hope left.


----------



## Ryan Gomez (Apr 13, 2006)

Is AFI a grad school of sorts? Do you go there after college?


----------



## ShawnW (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, it's a grad school conservatory program, meaning it's more hands-on and takes a "learn by doing" approach. You can get an MFA in one of six specializations: directing, screenwriting, producing, editing, cinematography, or production design.


----------



## MiR (Apr 13, 2006)

As the deadline looms near..good luck to all!


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 13, 2006)

good luck! I hope we all get in.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 13, 2006)

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ShawnW (Apr 14, 2006)

Anyone, anything? Still waiting here, and getting more anxious by the minute. Good luck to everyone in the last few hours of hope.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 14, 2006)

nothing...mail did not arrive yet.


----------



## MiR (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't think the mail was suppose to arrive today because it is supposed to be "dated April 14th, 2006" according to the application. I think just those that got admission will receive phone calls. But as of yet no call (and didn't get anything in the mail).


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 14, 2006)

me neither


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 14, 2006)

haha I feel like calling them


----------



## ShawnW (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah, I just want to know already, one way or the other. The waiting is worse than the not getting in.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 14, 2006)

agree, drives me crazy


----------



## NotaMono (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone gotten word yet?  I know they often times call people on or before the decision date, but it's not always the case.  A bunch of people tend to ultimately get in off the wait list as well, so don't freak out if you guys haven't heard yet.  They're going to be overly cautious this year in particular.  Last year they wound up with too many directors and it created a huge problem.

Good luck to all!

P.S.  Kris, are you in L.A. yet?  drop me a line if/when you get here.

Nota "Waiting to get out" Mono


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 15, 2006)

Heya Nota, I am in LA

11415 Rochester Avenue haha

Let me know if you got any problems with crew, I am so eager to start working (right now, I am still waiting for drivers permit so I'd have to take the bus but I am not too far from AFI)

I will go back to NYC on May 5th -13th for my graduation ceremony, an then back in LA until June1-20 when I shoot a film in Philadelphia. Before or after that, I am around....but let's get a drink sometimes soon if you got time:


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 15, 2006)

Nothing in the mail either today. I guess we will know Monday.


----------



## joren (Apr 15, 2006)

good luck, guys.  AFI is two or so blocks away from me so maybe I'll be seeing ya around.


----------



## ShawnW (Apr 17, 2006)

Mail just came for today and still nothing from AFI. Another day of waiting, I guess.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 17, 2006)

i have to wait another 4 hours for mail but thats weird....


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 17, 2006)

> Originally posted by NotaMono:
> Anyone gotten word yet?
> 
> Nota "Waiting to get out" Mono



NotaMono, 

I got into the directing program. If you get a chance, I was wondering if you could help me with a few questions I have:

1.How long in length can the projects in the first year be? Can they be shot on HD (not just DV)? And are you put into a different group of fellows for each project? 
2.Do they let incoming students post on the AFI Intranet? I was wondering if you guys set up some kind of “on-line group” (i.e. a yahoo group) with the other incoming students so you could meet up or talk about apartments and such? 
3.I think in most cases I'd want to work with other fellows, but are filmmakers allowed to use a cinematographer or editor or producer not in the program (and I'm assuming you don't HAVE to use SAG actors, correct?) 
4.And will I pretty much be working on 27 other projects during the year for other fellows? Seems pretty hardcore if that's the case. 

Thanks in advance for any help. 

Mike


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 17, 2006)

another thing I would like to add to the list above

5. Are they actually sending notification letters out in 2006? Or is it going to be 2007?


----------



## ShawnW (Apr 17, 2006)

Hoeks-

You're in LA, right? I'm in Miami. If they've sent out letters and it hasn't gotten to you yet, it's gonna be a while before it makes it out here. And even if they sent it out late Friday, it should have gotten to you today. So who knows, maybe they're still working on the waiting list or something. It's not over til it's over.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 17, 2006)

That is what i thought. They still might be working on it. I got the interview on April second which was real late as well.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 18, 2006)

still no news. Anyone got a letter?


----------



## ShawnW (Apr 18, 2006)

Nothing here either.


----------



## NotaMono (Apr 18, 2006)

Congrats Dancing Bear!  Hopefully we'll have more good news soon.



> Originally posted by dancingbear:
> 1.How long in length can the projects in the first year be? Can they be shot on HD (not just DV)? And are you put into a different group of fellows for each project?



In my year the 1st year projects were mostly 15-25 minutes, but I know they've taken action to try and keep them shorter this year (Partially because a lot of cinematographers were being screwed in the mad dash to make a mini-feature).

All 1st year projects are shot on DVCam.  Fortunately for you they got new cameras after my year (!!!!!!) so they're at least 24P now and not crappy 60i models.



> Originally posted by dancingbear:
> 2.Do they let incoming students post on the AFI Intranet? I was wondering if you guys set up some kind of “on-line group” (i.e. a yahoo group) with the other incoming students so you could meet up or talk about apartments and such?



We did have a yahoo group (It's actually still active, but I haven't looked at it since starting way back when).  One of my classmates managed to get an e-mail list from the administration and organized the whole thing.  Without someone taking that step, though, you won't know who your classmates are until you start in the fall.



> Originally posted by dancingbear:
> 3.I think in most cases I'd want to work with other fellows, but are filmmakers allowed to use a cinematographer or editor or producer not in the program (and I'm assuming you don't HAVE to use SAG actors, correct?)



You're pretty much limited to working with AFI fellows.  In thesis year a couple of people have had outside producers and production designers because there aren't enough, but other than that it's only fellows in key roles.  We use almost exclusively SAG actors, but exceptions are made from time to time if you have a compelling reason.



> Originally posted by dancingbear:
> 4.And will I pretty much be working on 27 other projects during the year for other fellows? Seems pretty hardcore if that's the case.



As a director?  No way.  The cinematographers and producers work the most.  I shot 4 films and worked on 16 others in the 1st year (Not including non-AFI films).  I think you'll be required to crew 6 days per cycle (18 days the whole year, not including when you're directing).  Directors usually end up A.D.ing or running sound (Cycle films always have crappy sound)

Sorry I'm so slow to respond, but I've been crewing pretty much non-stop for the last 2 months.  Feel free to ask more questions here, or drop me a PM if you want to discuss stuff on the phone or in person.

Nota "Looking forward to another early call!" Mono


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 19, 2006)

At NYU, I used to DP when I was not directing...but I feel like that is out of question without making a lot of enemies


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 19, 2006)

no one got a message?


----------



## ShawnW (Apr 19, 2006)

Once again, nothing here. At what point do we call?


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 19, 2006)

We should call Tomorrow I do feel like something is wrong.


----------



## johnJOHNjohn (Apr 19, 2006)

How stiff is the competition at AFI?  I understand many students do not make it back the second year, can any one explain?  Thanks.

P.S. Good luck!


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 20, 2006)

> Originally posted by NotaMono:
> Congrats Dancing Bear!  Hopefully we'll have more good news soon.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your help.


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 20, 2006)

> Originally posted by Hoeks:
> We should call Tomorrow I do feel like something is wrong.



Just to let you know; I got my letter yesterday. It was postmarked April 17 and I live in Los Angeles. I thinking they may not have made all the decisions yet...or maybe they're still working out their waiting list.


----------



## MiR (Apr 20, 2006)

Received my letter at 12:17PM. Rejection. Pretty brief letter no offer of consolation. It's all good. I still have yet to hear from FSU and USC isn't the most terrible place to have to end up.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## ShawnW (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep, just got the letter as well, postmarked April 17. Standard rejection. Time to move on and find a job.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 20, 2006)

oh well, guess same will be in my mail today.

Time to move on, find an immigration lawyer, and work


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 20, 2006)

mhhh no mail here. Weird.


----------



## MiR (Apr 20, 2006)

You used to go to NYU right? In December? Did you update your address? 

Best case scenario they are working on the wait-list, which includes your name.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 20, 2006)

I went to AFi personally and updated my adress from NY to LA

thats what I am hoping for...waitlist.

Anyway, I will call them tomorrow in case I do not receive anything.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 21, 2006)

still no letter. I assume I am on the waitlist but i will call them up tomorrow...


----------



## NotaMono (Apr 22, 2006)

You should definitely call them.  Things get lost in the mail in L.A. all the time.  Is it possible that they're still waiting on NYU to send transcripts?  There's no reason it should take this long.

Nota "Air-mails things across town" Mono


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 22, 2006)

I hope they are waiting for transcripts...I just got notice that I finished with honors and what not...but on a serious note, would they not look at the transcripts I sent them before the interview?

Oh well, let's see if they are open today...and yes, they told me they dont know and I should call back monday...


----------



## NotaMono (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, if you finished in December they'd need the actual official transcripts from NYU saying that you are an official grauduate etc...  I would think they would've notified you by now even if you were on the waitlist.  I would call first thing Monday.

Nota "Just getting an interview means you're in the top 10% of applicants" Mono


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 22, 2006)

thats what I will do.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 24, 2006)

and here we go, I am out as well.

Time to find a crew and start working.


----------

